# Building the Pragmatic Workout Program by Rob Wagner



## tee (Oct 10, 2004)

Rob Wagner is a world level competitive Powerlifter, college strength coach, and excellent instructor.


http://www.eclipse2000.com/bt_articles/rob_wagner_3.html


----------

